# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Travelling the World - Without Flying

## travelworld

I may have made the mistake of setting a challenge too high and too difficult, and I'm not sure whether to turn all our plans around (quite literally) or just give up and do it the easy way.

So far we had originally planned to go from Scotland to Australia by taking the Trans-Mongolian train through Russia and taking further trains to Singapore and finding boats to Australia/New Zealand. We then wanted to find work on a yacht that would allow us to cross the Transpacific to either North or South America. Then we would find another yacht to take us back to Europe. Sounds simple? No.

The currents and winds go in the opposite direction!

If we wanted to do this we'd have to do so ourselves, some have done it, but it takes ages and we have no experience whatsoever so it is potentially a death trap. 


I found that it is a bit easier to get to Canada or USA from Japan. So we scrapped Australia and New Zealand in order to save more money and give us more time to do community work in South America.

But I still really don't know what I'm doing or how to figure out how to go about this. Cruises and Freighters are far too expensive, yet I can't find anything on the internet about regular yacht trips going in this direction.

Perhaps I should scrap the plans so far and go to America first from Europe, since it'll be more likely to find a yacht going this way. And then get to Japan and to the Trans-Mongolian at the end... This seems so drastic.

Or we could just give up and fly. But that would suck so bad.

What would you do?

----------

